# hermit crabs ahahahhha thts right,,



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

would hermit crabs be able to be in the forums,?


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea Ill Answer Wats The Problem?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Absolutely! We could talk about them in the Saltwater Invertebrates forum


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

They may have problems using a keyboard.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

saltydad said:


> They may have problems using a keyboard.


I don't see any problem. Heck, I do OK with two fingers. The problem would be finding a seat adjustable enough to accommodate both the crab and the OP.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

My hermit would be able to do a letter at a time...not sure if he knows how to spell though.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine would just be interested in destroying the keyboard...


----------

